# George Farmer



## sdlra (19 Nov 2011)

george at the UKAPS stand doing what he does best






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Morgan Freeman (19 Nov 2011)

Showing his builder's bum?


----------



## madlan (19 Nov 2011)

While showing off the fire extinguisher it appears


----------



## sdlra (19 Nov 2011)




----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Nov 2011)

Hes famous for his builders bum or under crackers showing


----------



## sdlra (20 Nov 2011)

really ?


----------



## plantbrain (20 Nov 2011)

Now there's a real plumber. Sue for defamation


----------



## sdlra (20 Nov 2011)




----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2012)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hes famous for his builders bum or under crackers showing


    It's true!  

Crawford probably has an entire collection of photos dedicated to me and my pants at various UKAPS events!


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2012)

you outta try a thong one day and see what Dan does.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Feb 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> you outta try a thong one day and see what Dan does.



Cheers Ian.  This is the first post of the day I have read, and its all about George's underpants and thongs !  Nice.  Im not sure I want my breakfast now after all.   LOL.

The stand looked good though   Is there somewhere us rookies can get a shedule of aquatic events throughout the year ?  Maybe PFK have it listed in their magazine ?


----------

